# Sticky  My Concours Restoration is Almost Complete!



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Well its been a long 4 years but my 67 GTO is in the final stages of completion.
I started this endeavor as a quick restore on my GTO that I have owned since 1982 but it just snowballed and I decided to go full bore.
I just found this site so I have a ton of pics to post up if anyone wants to see the progress. I have also restored numerous GTO's, Chevelles and Camaros so if I can help anyone out just message me.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome! We'd love to see pics of your resto. :seeya:


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

I have posted on another pontiac forum so I applogize if you seen my photos before. For the others I hope you enjoy.
I have owned the car since 1982 and I am the 3rd owner.
The car is Silverglaze metallic with black interior and black vinyl roof. Standard 335HP, turbo 400 trans and factory A/C


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Early stages of the restoration.
I removed the body from the frame and put it in a body cart I made.
Stripped down the cowl and inspected. for some reason A/C cars have an issue with the cowls rotting out. My car was solid


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Rear quarters were in good shape, very little rust over L/S wheel opening and lower quarters. Trunk was solid. L/S door needed work. It must of been hit at one point.Floor was solid but pitted all over. I replaced the floor with a one piece floor. The tail section was pitted around the tail lights. I replaced it with an NOS panel I was lucky to find on ebay


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

New floor completed. the one piece floor is great. You cant tell it was replaced from underneath like the 2 piece floors.


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Frame sandblasted, painted and detailed.
I installed all new Moog front end parts. I stayed away from the poly kits. When using the poly kits in the past on other cars they squeak and creak alot.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Looking great!! :beer:


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Body work, guide coat and sealer


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm definitely interested in seeing a Concourse Resto Silverglaze '67. I have one with the same color combo but it's a post coupe without the vinyl roof. I'd love to see what you came up with for the exhaust tips and their correct placement. Did you use resonators?


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

Reddirtroad said:


> Frame sandblasted, painted and detailed.
> I installed all new Moog front end parts. I stayed away from the poly kits. When using the poly kits in the past on other cars they squeak and creak alot.


Looking good. Going through the same process with my '66. Also used all Moog suspension components. I am also putting in a full floor pan. Where did you get your floor pan? I have one on order from Original Parts Group but it has been on back order for 4 months. If it is not delivered soon I will look elsewhere. Just curious if you had a better supplier. Thanks!


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

chuckha62 said:


> I'm definitely interested in seeing a Concourse Resto Silverglaze '67. I have one with the same color combo but it's a post coupe without the vinyl roof. I'd love to see what you came up with for the exhaust tips and their correct placement. Did you use resonators?


Chuck,
I decided to go with a Gardner exhaust.
here is a pic of the tail pipe. I went with turn downs. I am not a big fan of the trumpet tips
I am using resonators too since this is an 400 turbo trans with A/C.
I believe all auto trans cars had resonators


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

DSMTiger said:


> Looking good. Going through the same process with my '66. Also used all Moog suspension components. I am also putting in a full floor pan. Where did you get your floor pan? I have one on order from Original Parts Group but it has been on back order for 4 months. If it is not delivered soon I will look elsewhere. Just curious if you had a better supplier. Thanks!


I got the full floor pan from Goodmark
Here is a link. Its isted as Chevelle but its the same floor.

floor-assembly-1-piece-64-67-a-with-3-floor-braces-4030-500-64s


----------



## DSMTiger (Nov 17, 2012)

Reddirtroad said:


> I got the full floor pan from Goodmark
> Here is a link. Its isted as Chevelle but its the same floor.
> 
> floor-assembly-1-piece-64-67-a-with-3-floor-braces-4030-500-64s


Thank you! I will see if it is in stock. The price is also better than OPG.


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Paint
I was going to use Sikkens BC/CC waterborne but instead used Valspar BC/CC solvent.
I was very happy with the results


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice!! Can't wait to see it back together. :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Man, oh man, _I'M_ happy with the results, too!!! _Great_ looking car.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

Reddirtroad said:


> Chuck,
> I decided to go with a Gardner exhaust.
> here is a pic of the tail pipe. I went with turn downs. I am not a big fan of the trumpet tips
> I am using resonators too since this is an 400 turbo trans with A/C.
> I believe all auto trans cars had resonators


Thanks for the pic. I like the trumpet tips myself but was wondering if I should put the resonators in front of them like the factory had. Now I see where the resonators reside, I'm not sure the tips would come out in the correct place. there is actually a small radius in my stock bumper that appears to accommodate the tips and it is aligned directly under the frame rail, if memory serves...

Thanks again! That is going to be SWEET!

Chuck

P.S. I've got to get mine painted! That color is killer when new and shiny!


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

body mounted on frame


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Engine details
John Pirkle rebuilt alternator with dated coded diodes and capacitors
Ram air exhaust manifolds
Steel ram air carb pan and original style carb
AC compressor rebuillt and compressor muffler zinc plated


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Man, that is one gorgeous car! :beer:


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

FlambeauHO said:


> Man, that is one gorgeous car! :beer:


Thanks. 
Your 68 is looking good too


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Installed the dash cluster with new wood veneer.
Installed all under dash wiring, A/C ducts.
Installed new heater core. pressure tested the AC evap. coil. 
Installed the plastic ducts under dash. 
Installed radio.


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Front Valance
Had the wire grilles annodized, Bought new turn signal housings and bezels.
Hat the eyebrow mouldings rechromed, new head light bukets, T3 headlights and NOS retainers. Assembled and tested.


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Wheels, Tires. Trim

I am using bias ply original tires. G60-14 with redlines and Rally I
I found nos trim rings and center caps still in boxes too!
Had all the mouldings buffed and polished at a local plating shop


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Sound Barrier, AC Seals


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

GTO out of the garage on its own power.
Check out the alternator fan on the last pic...The engine is running!
Runs perfectly


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks awesome! :cheers


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Won't be long now. I bet you're excited to go out a prowl the streets.


----------



## 67 GTO (Nov 26, 2011)

where did you get those ram air exhaust manifolds from ? I would love to put those on mine!


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

67 GTO said:


> where did you get those ram air exhaust manifolds from ? I would love to put those on mine!


Got them from Ames.


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

The GTO is now finished. 
I been driving it the past 2 weeknds and have a few bugs to work out.
I will post some new pics up soon.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Your '67 GTO looks exquisite! Can't wait for the finished pics! :cheers


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

a few more photos


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

More


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

and more


----------



## JG'SGTO (Nov 21, 2013)

Reddirtroad said:


> a few more photos


Looks Great.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Reddirtroad said:


> a few more photos


Amazing job :cool. I hope you've got room to stack some trophies.






 Car looks too nice to drive though......


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments.
It was hard work but its a hobby of mine and its my therapy from my normal 8-5 job.

Here are a few of my car that I sent off to my mechanics shop.
I had to have them do a computerized front end alignment as well as some last odds and ends.


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

All I can say is... Damn!


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

A buddy of mine, Mike Mauro is the photog.
He shot my car last week.


----------



## bustac (Oct 21, 2013)

*car*

Looks good!


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

A goodfriend of mine, Mike Mauro took the time to shoot my GTO.
Mike considers himself an amateur photographer but I would put him on a level of any professional. His work is amazing. We set out on a Thursday night at dusk and headed into Philadelphia. Once the sun went down, his magic began!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Beautiful! Your friend does nice work. Especially like the last shot, calendar worthy for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Don't forget your pinstripe!! That was part of the GTO package.


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

The car came out beautiful! Can't wait to get mine back on track. We have virtually the same car with the same level of restoration.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sweet!! :cheers


----------



## davegto67 (Jul 9, 2014)

Beautiful photographs of a beautiful car. Great job, the both of you!


----------



## GTOjonte (Apr 8, 2014)

*Correct paint?*

Stunning restoration!
I can see two way to paint the rearaxle. Some are all semi-gloss black, some like yours? Is there a difference depending assy plant?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

excellent restoration and wonderful pics...thanks for sharing...

Bill


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

GTOjonte said:


> Stunning restoration!
> I can see two way to paint the rearaxle. Some are all semi-gloss black, some like yours? Is there a difference depending assy plant?


Here is the story on the rear axle paint as I have come to known.
The axle tubes and mointing brackects are natural steel, The carrier is natural cast. The diff cover is anodized steel.
I refinished the axle just how it was when built at the factory.
At the factory on the assm, line they would reach under the car with a long wand and paint everything flat black they could reach.
If you ever come across a true survivior car you will notice the back of the axle is black overspray while the front is still all natural.
My car would be considered over restored because I never blacked out the axle.
I hope that answered your question


----------



## GTOjonte (Apr 8, 2014)

OK! Thank you for the explanation.


----------



## Woffski (Jun 20, 2011)

Man!!! That car is freakin awesome!!! Very nice work. Enjoy!!!


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

Very nice, great attention to detail!


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

*I am back with a new project*

Hi Guys,
I am back with a new project
I hope to start posting once I get the car, Most likely after Jan 2019
Looking forward to doing this car. Its going to be a little different then my 1967 Silver Glaze Met restoration.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Did you ever post up any photos of your finished 67?

Bear


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes my build was documented in the 6 pages of this thread and the last page shows it being shipped to the new owner


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Reddirtroad said:


> Yes my build was documented in the 6 pages of this thread and the last page shows it being shipped to the new owner


That photo must have not uploaded because I can't seem to find it myself. :confused Last pic is the one of the rear end/chassis above.


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

My apologies guys 
I got confused with another forum I posted on too
Here are a few pics of my GTO I finished a few years back
Also on page 5 of this thread my friend Mike Mauro shot some nice pics of the car 
He also did one in B/W with my friends Vettes too to give it a period correct look as if it was 1967 all over again


----------



## Pacos65&67 (Nov 20, 2017)

Reddirtroad said:


> Early stages of the restoration.
> I removed the body from the frame and put it in a body cart I made.
> Stripped down the cowl and inspected. for some reason A/C cars have an issue with the cowls rotting out. My car was solid


How did you get it stripped so clean? That looks really good.


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Wire wheel and lots of patience


----------



## motown (Jul 7, 2018)

Absolutely beautiful, great job on the '67. 

Did you happen to have the upgraded/woven rear package tray? I'm not sure if '67 had the same as '66 although I replaced mine and couldn't find anything close to the original one. (I saved the original, although a prior owner cut it for two small round speakers and the grills are in bad condition)

If anyone knows a source I'd appreciate some help. If I can find an uncut original one I can respray it to the proper color (a very deep red/burgundy), although I suspect that's going to be near impossible.


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

That was a few years back.
I had the standard package tray
I am on to a new project now
I am more active on the tread below

https://www.gtoforum.com/f83/my-new-restoration-project-133593/index3.html#post884387


----------

